# Wireless RAW transfer, while writing to the internal SD card - not perfect - but, close.



## SereneSpeed (Aug 30, 2019)

So Canon finally listened to my moaning. I've called twice to mention that this feature is 'broken' in the image transfer utility.

But, with 'Image Transfer Utility 2', you can now wirelessly backup your RAW files, while writing to the internal card.

There is only one caveat. Canon seems to insist on saving batteries, so the image transfer is only initiated after you turn your camera on, or after it comes back from being asleep. Not a big problem, but when I have time, I'll probably call and make a 'feature request' to allow continuous backup.

I've tested this thoroughly on my Mac and it's pretty fantastic. Here's how it works; First, you link your camera to the computer and tell it to take your RAW files as backups and to always look for new files on your SD. Then you shoot. After you turn your camera off and back on, or after it goes asleep and you wake it up, your camera and Mac will start to sync any new RAW files to the folder you specified on your computer. You can shoot away during this process. I haven't noticed any slowdown at all in frame rate, or buffer clearing. Any files you capture while the sync is in process will be transferred to your computer. After the sync stops, any new RAW files will not transfer until you turn on/off, or sleep/wake your camera. But, other than worrying that I'm going to wear out my on/off dial, this has not been a problem.

For wedding shooters, having a computer may not be convenient, so I suggest you call Canon and impress upon them the importance of allowing this to work on your IOS/Android. But, for studio shooters like me, this is pretty fantastic.

You can also setup Lightroom and Capture One to read the backup folder as a hot folder and use this for wireless 'tethering'.

RAW transfer is not as fast as I'd like. With the wifi utility, it takes about 4 seconds a RAW file. With this utility, it takes about double, maybe a bit longer, but it's been completely stable for me, even over multiple days, without ever needing to reconnect.

It's a major step in the right direction and gives me huge hope. If they could do this to an iPad Pro, or a other smaller device, it would be perfect.

I image some others will like this as much as I do. For those of you who would benefit from improved functionality, please call canon and ask to make a feature request. I do it through my CPS phone contacts, but I would imagine any Canon customer service representative could do this for you as well.

Canon may be getting a lot of flack, but, behind the scenes, they're really stepping up their game. If they get this working on small devices, without major battery draw, and without needed an on/off, or sleep/wake cycle, The argument for the 2nd card slot - on most cameras - is gone...


----------

